# Blood filled egg



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have 20 chickens with no problems. Well I thought. But yesterday making breakfast one of the eggs I cracked to fry was completely filled with blood and the yolk. Looked normal from outside! Any ideas?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi! It's probably nothing. Most times it's a tiny blood vessel leaking somewhere in the making of the egg prior to the shell being put on. It should not be a problem unless it keeps happening.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just hate it when something like that happens.One time,while making a pound cake that takes 5 eggs,I put 1 egg in at a time mixing well after each 1.I cracked the last one in the batter and it was green and smelly,ruining the whole batter.No cake that night....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, that should teach you to crack eggs into a mix instead of a bowl. I crack them into a bowl because I have a horrible fear of biting on a bit of eggshell. If I bite on a small chip of eggshell, I can't eat anymore. Same with people hair. I am ultra fastidious about no hair near what I cook.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cescacharl, is that a Polish chick in your avatar?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The worst thing to happen was when I was sick for a couple of days and didn't collect the eggs.When I did get them,I wouldn't eat them-they were no older than 4 days-so I thought I'd make the flock some scrambled eggs.While cracking them in the skillet a live chick came out in the hot skillet.I was horrified!It was moving and I can just imagine how it felt.Needless to say,I do have a bowl to crack the eggs in now.Lessons learned!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's absolutely horrible. My mother told me once she got an egg from the supermarket years ago that had a dead chick in it. I know she made that one up. Any egg I find that may be from yesterday I put out for the crow.


----------

